# Piano Solo in F minor



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

hello again. This a piano solo i wrote almost 3 yeard ago. Enjoy


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

The accompaniment is too loud, especially the alberti bass sections. It also feels like it might be nicer if it had a little more pace, maybe something in the 90-100 range. I also think the long pause at bar 18 feels weird. 

Anyway, apart from that, it's quite a nice piece.


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes you are totally correct. Of course in live perfomance as you can imagine everything sounds much better. When i made this video i had a worse Sibelius than now. Thank you for listening.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

nice job. its very bachian and mozartian.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Have you considered to play and record this yourself?


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

yes. but i haven't done it yet. i would prefer a better pianist than myself


----------

